# Evidence of Russian Hacking from FBI/DHS



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I scanned it, but find it to be "evidence" that we The People will just have to take the word of the govt about.

https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296A_GRIZZLY%20STEPPE-2016-1229.pdf


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Some of the stuff described here is pretty easy to defeat, and in fact, should not be able to be implemented without someone on the inside.

The diagrams are showing a workflow of a vanilla Social Engineering attack where a malicious link is clicked and ends up executing a file, in this case they were using .CSV files which doesn't make much sense, that is a Comma Spaced Value version. They also gave some PHP code for a cookie (I think, whatever a Yara Sig is), I am assuming theyre using that as a a way to create a session token to access in-browser stuff.

Then it alleges from that session they install RATs (remote access tools) that act as a Man In The Middle (MITM) and can log, snoop and redirect things. 

That is something any script kiddie with Kali Linux can do using preshipped tools...the fact stuff like that can happen on a GIS is pretty..sketchy.

I know the DOS has a BYOD (bring your own device) policy with Hillary it seemed but come on, web based firewalls, white lists, group policies and other protocols can be taken to defeat this.

I am calling it now: inside job. I am not believing for a second the Russians breached the DOS backend and installed a bunch of NCAT terminals in everyones device and social engineered every single person and was able to capture all files and metadata without detection.

Maybe its Russian originiating code or exploits, but not something you can do from Moscow....

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sigh... this really clears it all up :vs_laugh:
It's official, we elected Trump for you, you're welcome! haha


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Some of the stuff described here is pretty easy to defeat, and in fact, should not be able to be implemented without someone on the inside.
> 
> The diagrams are showing a workflow of a vanilla Social Engineering attack where a malicious link is clicked and ends up executing a file, in this case they were using .CSV files which doesn't make much sense, that is a Comma Spaced Value version. They also gave some PHP code for a cookie (I think, whatever a Yara Sig is), I am assuming theyre using that as a a way to create a session token to access in-browser stuff.
> 
> ...


It as a DNC staffer that was disgusted with the party rigging the primaries against Sanders that leaked the info to wilikleaks. The same staff that was mysteriously killed/died along with 3 other people this past summer in a time frame of month. The entire Russian hacking the election BS is propaganda for the sheeple to delegitimize trump and justify the crimes that the leftist fascists will engage in the next four years. Watch and see my friend.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys are much more knowledgeable than I ever will be about this stuff. You seem to be saying it was a disgruntled DNC member who leaked the info or at least allowed the info to be leaked.

Is that correct?

At that point Russia was able to access the information and spread it?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

John Galt said:


> You guys are much more knowledgeable than I ever will be about this stuff. You seem to be saying it was a disgruntled DNC member who leaked the info or at least allowed the info to be leaked.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> At that point Russia was able to access the information and spread it?


It seems that it was someone in the DNC, as well as the DOS who was doing all of the stuff that was alleged...easier to plug in a flash storage device versus all of this over engineered cyber attacks.

If I was the dude who set up Hillarys server I would be doing the same thing, but yes, its an insider attack...no way it is someone else without SOMEONE noticing earlier

Too bad the sheep are stupid felchers...damn govt corruption

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

John Galt said:


> You guys are much more knowledgeable than I ever will be about this stuff. You seem to be saying it was a disgruntled DNC member who leaked the info or at least allowed the info to be leaked.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> At that point Russia was able to access the information and spread it?


Yes on the staffer being the leak, but no on Russia passing on the DNC email info. The staff handed on directly to wikileaks. Has Russia hacked the U.S? Of course, and did so multiple times while Barry has been in office and done nothing, including hacking the Whitehouse. All of the intelligence agencies are lying or not commenting simply out of politics and can always play the card, that we can not show you direct evidence as it would compromise national security. The Obama administration is deeply corrupt and political.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

It is slightly comforting to know that someone (or a group of people) said "screw it all" and went the provided all of this evidence to a source that would not shirk the truth, and probably gave their life for it - whether it was a SAD team or Clinton assassins, or some non-state actors that were brought it, we already know that a bunch of seemingly unimportant people have been killed and it links up to this

It would be some sort of poetic justice if it turns out old Burning Sandals himself gave over all of this information. The fact that the DHS, FBI and NSA could collaborate to push out this stupid white paper which asserts that the Russians of all people would use some low-tech, antiquated and easily-defeated method to compromise data on servers is pretty ridiculous...using just _ONE_ stupid HTTP GET method to compromise a (very weak and easily detected) "Include_Once" PHP code when the DNC runs off of both official and unofficial (Gmail, etc) emails and use a BYOD policy...that is just careless

So someone leaks info, hit squads get deployed and black site people, status quo is ALMOST maintained but Trump gets elected, now most people are stupid and listen to anything their flavor of poltician says, the Administration tries to play hard ball with the Russians knowing they won't retaliate since Trump is coming in and _also_ that it will put Trump in a hard place forcing him the life sanctions/reverse expulsions so HuffPo, Slate, Vanity Fair and all those other rags can go: "See! We told you! Trump is a Russian puppet! IMPEACH HIM LBHai;lfhadsifhliashfldhalfsh!"

To make it even more digestible Obama gets these stupid ass Federal LE organizations to put together this silly visio flowchart showing how a Social Engineering -> XSS -> MITM exploitation ring works and provide no other substantial evidence such as logs, IP/DNS traces, and do a full static code analysis of the PHP and other code that was able to get exploited to leak all of this information. Stupid asses...all of them, but the average pawn (hell, most people, myself at one point) do not understand any of this cyber-talk BS, so they will listen to whatever someone tells them.

More evidence of deep-state corruption (as if we needed more), hopefully Trump does something...and maybe slashes some throats along the way


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I simple magicians trick. Slight of hand. And the sheeple jump to an enthusiastic standing ovation. Meanwhile, back at the White House, DNC and DOS...................


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody remember;

"You can keep your doctor"? "It was an anti- muslim video"? "The most transparent administration ever"? "etc etc etc etc"...


There have been thousands of lies and diversions from this administration and the complicit media.

Well boys and girls it doesn't matter, take it from Slippy, all you need to remember is two words; Fundamental Change.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Anybody remember;
> 
> "You can keep your doctor"? "It was an anti- muslim video"? "The most transparent administration ever"? "etc etc etc etc"...
> 
> ...


Very true.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Too bad the sheep are stupid felchers...damn govt corruption


So stupid and easily manipulated by the media that 53% of them believe the Russians actually manipulated the voting data to show Trump winning.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> Sigh... this really clears it all up :vs_laugh:
> It's official, we elected Trump for you, you're welcome! haha


Thank You!!!

Can you put Hillary in Prison, and bannish Obummer to some remote island without a GOLF COURSE!

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Sigh... this really clears it all up :vs_laugh:
> It's official, we elected Trump for you, you're welcome! haha


Hold on a bit TG, way to early to collect a thanks .... time will tell.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

THINK ABOUT IT - if the russians could hack an election, would we have had Obama for 8 years??????????????????????


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> THINK ABOUT IT - if the russians could hack an election, would we have had Obama for 8 years??????????????????????


Good point :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am not believing anything that comes out of the government.. Obama, Clinton etc are failures, liars and narcissistic elitist pigs, and will do anything to put blame on someone else. Seeing how they are desperate, I bet it was a teenager in DC that did it. Guccifer stated how easy it was to hack Clintons emails using tutorials of the internet.. So, no one is , imho, telling the truth.
But, the truth of the DNC came out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As I have believed, the Russia hacking is just more lying by Barry's Administration.



> If There Really Was Evidence Of Russian Hacking, The NSA Would Have It


If There Really Was Evidence Of Russian Hacking, The NSA Would Have It | Zero Hedge


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone remember how much energy the state department wasted in a failed attempt to block Bibi's re-election? Just one example of this administration meddling in the affairs of other nation's elections. Need I also mention Ukraine?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Does anyone remember how much energy the state department wasted in a failed attempt to block Bibi's re-election? Just one example of this administration meddling in the affairs of other nation's elections. Need I also mention Ukraine?


I certainly remember.


----------

